# Time to give it all in and quit, i just do not enjoy it anymore



## Wolfman (Sep 9, 2012)

Time has come i think to quit the game and call it a day sadly

I have been playing for approx 6 years and seen very little progress so i assume from that golf is not really a game that suits me. 


The frustation and bad feeling of playing a game isnt enjoyable and i have seen so little progress in fact i have gone backwards. Its my hobby that i do in my spare time and its no longer fun so i have decided to pack it in and find a new hobby that is easier on the mind and the wallet ! 

I have some much gear to sell, i will list them on here but all decent gear some fairly new and most in mint condition.


Thanks to all on here who have helped me and kept my enthusiasm up i guess the game doesnt suit everybody its just taken me 6 years to discover it and lots of money !


----------



## bigslice (Sep 9, 2012)

man up wolfman, what has been the progress in 6 years? what was your handicapn when you started and wot is now


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been playing for 3 years and am still nowhere near lowering my handicap as I don't play often enough nor practice enough

Try to stop focussing on handicap and just enjoy getting away from daily life


----------



## Wolfman (Sep 9, 2012)

Handicap hasnt moved since i started and i can get away from daily life with less frustrating ways i think

I think that is an indication in itself i tend to shoot high 90's and have done since i started ( well ok i used to shoot 100+ in my first few games ) , and trust me it isnt from a lack of effort, lessons and time and far too much expense.

Lets face it the game obviously doesnt suit me and never will and i think after 6 years i have given it long enough to show if i can improve which sadly still playing the way i do 6 years later is proof enough !


----------



## brendy (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh the drama, you want to try having a dose of the shanks.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 9, 2012)

tis a shame, im back playing after 15 odds years, i use golf as a means to relax and forget about things. far more healthier than my previous means of chillin/partying. it took me three seasons to see any improvement (self taught). i couldnt care wot my handicap is ive set targets and achieved them. have you thought about your course management? have you tried playing with 7 iron off the tee and second shots etc. wot club are you comfy with?
 unless you have other hobbies dont give in.


----------



## Wolfman (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep had those, slices, hooks, snap hooks and most shots that are not straight !

Crazy game !


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Sep 9, 2012)

Ever had a lesson? Guarantee you will be playing again by next week anyway...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's not all about improving we all have a plateau which we will struggle to breech, but the enjoyment of a fun round in great weather or full of banter. If the pleasure is gone then take a break winter will be full on in 6-8 weeks anyway and see how you feel in spring? 
Rather than sell all your gear and start over in spring once the bug bites again.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll be the voice of reason amongst the yaysayers...

Yep, you should give up. Golf isn't for everyone. If you don't have the time and/or money to dedicate to it, you won't get better and you'll spend more time frustrated and angry than enjoying yourself. You gave it a go and have said it yourself that you have better things to do to relax. Enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## Minhoca (Sep 9, 2012)

Have a month off and come back without any expectations and youll find yourself alot more chilled and relaxed on the course and youll shoot better scores.. FACT! Sometimes when you get too consumed with it all you go backwards..


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 9, 2012)

Golf is not everything.

It's much more than that!


----------



## Midnight (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate, what you going to do instead?


----------



## Neddy (Sep 9, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			I'll be the voice of reason amongst the yaysayers...

Yep, you should give up. Golf isn't for everyone. If you don't have the time and/or money to dedicate to it, you won't get better and you'll spend more time frustrated and angry than enjoying yourself. You gave it a go and have said it yourself that you have better things to do to relax. Enjoy your new hobby.
		
Click to expand...

Kind of agree with this. You either have to be happy with the standard you are at or willing to work hard to improve.

If you are neither, and you are not enjoying it, what's the point?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 9, 2012)

It's the most frustrating game in the world. I think we all know this from day one but tell ourselves otherwise when it's all going well. 
It's when the wheels come off that your commitment to the game comes through. Today I played, yet again, like someone that's never hit a ball in my life. Recently I have played the worst that I have for 25 years, does it make me want to quit? Of course it does. Will I quit? No way, golf is a game that can be soul destroying, if you let it. 
Wolfman, take a break from it if it's gotten that bad, you have persevered for 6 years so there must be something about the game you like and keep coming back to (as I'm sure this won't be the first time you have had quit thoughts), a rest is as good a solution.


----------



## Wolfman (Sep 9, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			I'll be the voice of reason amongst the yaysayers...

Yep, you should give up. Golf isn't for everyone. If you don't have the time and/or money to dedicate to it, you won't get better and you'll spend more time frustrated and angry than enjoying yourself. You gave it a go and have said it yourself that you have better things to do to relax. Enjoy your new hobby.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks this is the exact thought i have golf isnt for everybody, it doesnt seem like its for me.

With only weekends to play ( fair to my family ) I want to play to have fun and for the last 2 years i have not enjoyed it because i still play like a hacker at times . Mostly i have always been able to achieve most things i set out to do, golf i admit will never be my game, maybe its the logical step and stop now, sell the gear and move on and stop beating myself up thinking i will improve.

Too much money spent, lessons, good gear, range time club fees etc etc and at present very little pleasure from the hobby.

I think 6 years is time enough to accept  that i gave it my best shot and at least tried my best.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 9, 2012)

How old are you wolfman?

Even at my age (29) I started playing golf seriously far too late in life imo. I started hacking around without any lessons or membership about four years ago for a friendly comp with family and friends and then finally took the plunge last year and had lessons and joined a club. I play off 18 now but it's massively inconsistent. I'm a product of my age, it's virtually impossible to eradicated years of muscle memory and I play a lot compared to other people who are much better than I am.

My point is, if you took it up later in life, you really need to practice, practice, play and practice to improve.

I'm lucky(?) that I'm single and can do what I like. You have a family to think about.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 9, 2012)

Wolfman, do you play lots of competitions?
If yes.
Try playing for fun for a couple of months.


----------



## Wolfman (Sep 9, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			How old are you wolfman?

Even at my age (29) I started playing golf seriously far too late in life imo. I started hacking around without any lessons or membership about four years ago for a friendly comp with family and friends and then finally took the plunge last year and had lessons and joined a club. I play off 18 now but it's massively inconsistent. I'm a product of my age, it's virtually impossible to eradicated years of muscle memory and I play a lot compared to other people who are much better than I am.

My point is, if you took it up later in life, you really need to practice, practice, play and practice to improve.

I'm lucky(?) that I'm single and can do what I like. You have a family to think about.
		
Click to expand...

I am now 52 started far too late at 46 yrs old !


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll be the first vulture, what you selling?


----------



## Val (Sep 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'll be the first vulture, what you selling?
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2012)

It's a tough decision but I guess if there isn't an enjoyment then why not do something better. Is it worth keeping the clubs, shoes etc just in case you get the urge in the future


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 9, 2012)

I started playing relatively late in life [35/36]... Have given up the game on more than one occassion for a couple years or more... Then be pleased I never sold my kit as something/someone has re-kindled my interest... 

My suggestion would be to take the winter off... Not sell your kit to the 'vultures' just yet and have a re-think in the spring... A man has got to have something to do at the week-ends!


----------



## Wolfman (Sep 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'll be the first vulture, what you selling?
		
Click to expand...

Motocaddy S1 Pro digital trolly like new
Motocaddy Club series Bag like new
Wilson Di11, Wilson Ci9 irons reg shafts
Ping Scottsdale Anser Putter 34"
and much more to follow


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Motocaddy S1 Pro digital trolly like new
Motocaddy Club series Bag like new
Wilson Di11, Wilson Ci9 irons reg shafts
Ping Scottsdale Anser Putter 34"
and much more to follow
		
Click to expand...

Keep it, pack up and dont play until next spring, I bet you will get the bug back.

If not, then sell it all.

Goodluck.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Wolfman. Best of luck with whatever you do next


----------



## Wolfman (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Tiger


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 9, 2012)

I've had moments (many) when I thought about quitting the game but immediately followed by a sense of panic at the very prospect. If you have thought about it and not had such a panic moment and in the cold light of day can consider a life without golf then I'd say perhaps it is time to find something else you can enjoy and achieve the goals you set.

Whatever you find/decide I wish you the very best of luck and enjoyment...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2012)

Take up Carp fishing. I have


----------



## bigslice (Sep 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Beat me to it
		
Click to expand...

i was being suttle but


----------



## monktonhallgc1882 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's sad to you leave, I will not try and affect the situation


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 9, 2012)

I would keep your gear short term
Prob until the spring, you may get better price. This way at least if you still have no desire to play you've not lost anything. If you do want to play your not having to start from scratch!

On a side note bagsy the trolley!


----------



## steve7 (Sep 9, 2012)

I started late in life ,had clubs etc for 5 years only being able to play odd occasion,due to work commitments and a bit of laziness,hence I am a high handicapper,I also thought about selling clubs,etc.But was able to get a few games around christmas time and joined my first club,getting out more since joining and have got the hunger back even more than when I first started.Why don't you stow gear away like others have said till next year and see how you feel.Maybe your other interest will be able to work alongside your golf.I also go carp fishing which can be very relaxing.But if you decide not to comeback to golf,I give you all the best wishes for whatever your other interests are ,enjoy.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 9, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Take up Carp fishing. I have
		
Click to expand...

Another cheap hobby... NOT!


----------



## drutz (Sep 9, 2012)

I had clubs for years and never really used them slashed my way round. I am now having lessons and having many bad bad bad rounds, but I have seen improvement in my game and hope more will come. I am also just to damn tight after lessons to give up and will keep going through practise to make myself better. I also think you give yoursel the winter off and look again in Spring. Nothing is lost and hey who knows one day over winter you ight look at those clubs and think, Hey I really want  a game today. If not you've lost nothing waiting till Spring.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 9, 2012)

Its a shame you feel that way Wolfman, but it is supposed to be enjoyable and if its not I can understand your feelings. l would echo the comment about not being too hasty at getting rid of your clubs though.


----------



## Wolfman (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments and best wishes

My mind is still made up, but will wait until later in the week before advertising on here first my collection of gear

My other past hobbies have been guitar ( live bands gigging in pubs mainly ) and fishing, carp. coarse etc

I always like to have one main hobby to get away from daily life, i still play the guitar but at home instead of live performances

For me the hobby must be fun and rewarding, golf now is neither hence the decision


----------



## Minhoca (Sep 9, 2012)

I wouldn't sell your stuff too hastily! I started when I was 14 and sold my clubs when I was 20 after a bad spell. Only to pick the clubs up again 1 year later and buy everything again. COST A FORTUNE!!! Now 28 I will never ever sell my stuff again no matter how much I fall in and out of love with the game.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 9, 2012)

Wolfman, don't know if you've heard, but they say that less than 10% of amateur golfers shoot less than a 100.

Wouldn't you like to still be in that 10%?

I'll echo what others have said, please don't be too hasty selling your gear. Have you thought about when you retire, when you will have so much more time to practice and play?

Hope you make the right choice for yourself.


----------



## Threeoffthetee (Sep 9, 2012)

For what it's work I think you are bring quite brave.  It's never easy to admit that something isn't working and take the decision to change it.  It would probably be easier to keep hacking round and being unhappy than do what you are....good luck.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Wolfy.

Maybe you need to do what I did and step away from the game until it pops into your head to give it another go.

Golf should be fun (whilst being frustrating and time-consuming and annoying and many other things), so if it's not fun, maybe you _should_ stop for a while.

I came back promising myself I wouldn't put myself through the mill again. i.e. not make any demands on getting better and achieving something which obviously ain't going to happen. 

OK, so I come on here and ask for advice, and yes, I get "urges" to practise everyday for weeks and then get a bit miffed I can't match the acceptable scores I make all over the place in some serious games but then can't do it at my rather "unusual" home course.
and Yes, I talk off scratch when I have no validity to do so...but I did spend a long time going totally overboard learning about golf, the swing, equipment, rules, history....the whole lot. 

Keep your gear though....unless there's genuinely some value in it. 

You never know, you might enjoy playing infrequently. I did this for 7 or 8 years. I was terrible, but I did enjoy the outings. I just put my h'cap unofficially up 1 shot a year.


----------



## Heidi (Sep 9, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			Wolfman, don't know if you've heard, but they say that less than 10% of amateur golfers shoot less than a 100.

Wouldn't you like to still be in that 10%?

I'll echo what others have said, please don't be too hasty selling your gear. Have you thought about when you retire, when you will have so much more time to practice and play?

Hope you make the right choice for yourself.
		
Click to expand...

really? i get very annoyed if i dont score in the 80s! i'm taking a chill pill!!

wolfie - if its not for you -then its not for you, nothing worse than playing and not having fun

best of luck with your new hobby whatever that may be!


----------



## jammydodger (Sep 9, 2012)

Good decision Wolfman , you'll be amazed at the amount of free time you'll have. The main thing is that you wont have all these stupid golfing thoughts scrambling your brain morning ,noon and night. Your mind will be free of the torture and life will settle down very quickly and you wont miss it at all. I got down to 3 and I fell out of love with golf , its very easy to forget all about it when you dont have to worry about that stupid h/c anymore.

Good luck


----------



## shooboo (Sep 9, 2012)

Bit of a shame to see a post like this when I am starting out and totally getting into the game but then again you have to do it for fun and enjoyment. If those things aren't in your game there's little point carrying on. Getting frustrated with a plateau is a different thing though, getting coaching is a way of fixing it?


----------



## quinn (Sep 9, 2012)

il swap you my fishing gear for your golf gear.its been sat in my garage since i took up golf


----------



## Wolfman (Sep 9, 2012)

My plan will be to sell off the main collection of gear and keep back an old set of irons and carry bag / shoes just in case the urge returns

In the meantime the rest of my main gear will be put up for sale as there is too much value too leave it sitting around in the garage when it could fund my alternative pastime


----------



## Sharktooth (Sep 10, 2012)

Ever thought about having a couple of pints before you play? Takes the edge off and loosens you up...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 10, 2012)

My advice is  pack everything away, all the clubs, all the balls, all the clothes into sealed boxes or under sheets at the back of the garage.

When the nice weather rolls in next spring see if you are tempted to go grab them out and play. If not sell them, if you are... go play!


----------



## Heidi (Sep 10, 2012)

too late science boy - think wolfie slept on it and has already changed his mind
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?45276-Golf-re-build


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 10, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			My plan will be to sell off the main collection of gear and keep back an old set of irons and carry bag / shoes just in case the urge returns

In the meantime the rest of my main gear will be put up for sale as there is too much value too leave it sitting around in the garage when it could fund my alternative pastime
		
Click to expand...

we all feel like you do at some time my friend,my advise would be not to sell your gear for a few weeks,have time off without touching a club or even watching it on tv (like a detox) and let the urges pass you b y who knows you could feel different after a month away from the game,hope so because from your posts you seemed to enjoy being on the course.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2012)

quinn said:



			il swap you my fishing gear for your golf gear.its been sat in my garage since i took up golf
		
Click to expand...

What have you got????????


----------

